

Developer Preview: Cloudant Search for CouchDB - ahoff
http://blog.cloudant.com/full-text-search-for-cloudants-hosted-couchdb

======
js4all
Great Job. It allows new type of queries where normal map-reduce ends.

May I ask?

1) Does the index building start on the first query as with normal views?

2) Will it be open like BigCouch or is it a premium feature for Cloudant
customers?

------
acconrad
Cloudant is a super cool company, but even for pet projects I still can't seem
to justify using CouchDB...and I really tried too!

~~~
198d
What is it that keeps you from using Couch?

